# Happy Birthday Chance!



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe Happy 13th Birthday sweet Chancer Dancer    Wishing you many many more!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

What a sweet faced boy. Happy Birthday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday Chance!
Have fun celebrating your special day. 

He looks great........


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chance!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Happy birthday Chance! You're looking good


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday and gotcha day Chance. He looks great and I hope you all had a lovely day.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

A Golden face filled with wisdom. A path well worn by his wagging tail. A life dedicated to spreading love. You know you are blessed to have that company with Chance. Thanks for giving Chance a fantastic life. He looks awesome.
Happy Birthday !!!

dlm ny country


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Happy happy birthday Chance!!!!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday handsome Chance!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 13th Birthday sweet Chance!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gorgeous Chance x


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, handsome Chance!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday sweet boy


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday handsome Chance!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chance! Have a day filled with treats and hugs.


----------

